# Got my new IR eos-m!



## wickidwombat (Jun 12, 2014)

Just got my brand new eos-m 
With lifepixel IR conversion!
Can't wait to try it out


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 12, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## polarhannes (Jun 12, 2014)

Congrats, looks great!
I have been playing with my X100s (weak IR filter compared to other cameras) and IR photography in the past and got nice results - however I expect your modified M to deliver far better results.
Please share some pictures 
I especially enjoyed taking pictures of people with sunglasses - they disappear completely. :-D


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 12, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Just got my brand new eos-m
> With lifepixel IR conversion!
> Can't wait to try it out



Nice! Enjoy and be sure to post some samples.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 12, 2014)

Cool! You're in Australia, aren't you? Any problems with the whole process? I see there are a couple of cheaper places in Sydney advertising on eBay. You weren't tempted by one of these?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 13, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> Cool! You're in Australia, aren't you? Any problems with the whole process? I see there are a couple of cheaper places in Sydney advertising on eBay. You weren't tempted by one of these?


I'm actually in China so I ordered the m from b&h for $400 kit just before it dropped to $349 :'( then they shipped it direct to lifepixel who converted it and shipped to me in China for $400 including shipping.
Process was perfect life pixel guys are super helpful and answer questions very quickly and got lots of email info as the process his different stages is when the received the camera from b& h when they finish the conversion when it shipped from the states etc.I'd highly recommend them.
I was considering converting a 5d 2 but shipping to us was going to be $300 and then its a big camera whereas another m is the size of a pack of playing cards to my kit so for the kit at 400 its a bargain . so overall brand new ir camera for $800 delivered I'm pretty happy.

I think anyone considering it now is a great time with b&h selling the m for $349 then I thin the conversion for us customers is under $300 the rest was shipping so for people in the us you could get it all for under $650 pretty sweet deal IMO.


----------



## fugu82 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sounds very cool! I have a lot of fun with my converted 40D. It would be interesting to see how well the M-series lenses play with IR; that could make M a tempting item to buy strictly as an IR camera.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 13, 2014)

fugu82 said:


> Sounds very cool! I have a lot of fun with my converted 40D. It would be interesting to see how well the M-series lenses play with IR; that could make M a tempting item to buy strictly as an IR camera.



So far the 22mm looks good no hot spot issues. I have to have a decent try and give the 11-22 a go too which is the lens I will most likely shoot most IR stuff with so I'm hoping it's great too


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 17, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> fugu82 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds very cool! I have a lot of fun with my converted 40D. It would be interesting to see how well the M-series lenses play with IR; that could make M a tempting item to buy strictly as an IR camera.
> ...



I have a white M full spectrum converted - and love it. I'd like to know how your 11-22 seems to fair - I get slight smearing on the sides, but not sure if it's a bad copy.

I'm finding the M RAW's to be better at IR than my IR converted 7D was - odd since everyone keeps telling me it's the same sensor that canon's been using for the last 8 years or something


----------

